# Homeschool books....reduced prices



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

Due to circumstances we have decided not to homeschool our children
this year. I had all of their books purchased so our loss is your
gain. All used books are in good to great condition. Media mail shipping will be extra. Paypal
payments only. Thank you for looking!!


The A to Z Guide to Homeschool Field Trips $5.00 sold

Grade 1
CLP Noah Webster's Reading Handbook $3.00 (some pencil marks)
CLP History for Little Pilgrims w/coloring book and teacher's
edition - $5.00
CLP Adventures in Phonics - Level B teacher's manual $2.00 pending
CLP Studying God's Word Book B - $3.00
MCP Mathematics Level A - $10.00 sold

Will sell entire 1st grade for $20.00ppd

Grade 2
Abeka Language 2 Seatwork Text Current Edition w/ Answer Key $10.00
MCP Mathematics B Current Edition $10.00 sold
MCP Mathematics B Teacher's Edition $10.00 (has a little wear) sold
Robinson Crusoe Reader $3.00
Christian Liberty Nature Reader 2 $2.00
CLP Building Spelling Skills Current Edition w/Answer Key $3.00
(Writing on pages 8-16)
CLP Writing with Prayer w/guidelines for teaching handwriting &
writing pad $4.00
CLP Adventures in Phonics Level C $5.00 pending
CLP Adventures in Phonics Level C Teacher's Manual $2.00 pending
CLP Our Nation Under God w/test packet & teacher's manual $5.00
CLP God's Wonderful Works w/test packet & teacher's manual $7.50
Abeka Health, Safety, and Manners (1996) w/teacher's edition $7.50
Brighter Child Daily Learning Drills $4.00

Grade 3
CLP Studying God's Work Teacher's Manual $1.50


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

I was wondering if the MCP Math books are still available? I hope they are. Thank you


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd like the homeschool field trips book please! 70791 is my zip code Thanks!


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

[email protected], 

Please let me know if you wanted all three MCP math books and your zip code. I will get you the shipping then.

Thank you,
Heather


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like all three of the mcp math books. My zip code is 05470. Thanks


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

[email protected],

I sent you a pm this weekend with payment information and shipping charges.

Thank you,
Heather


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering do u still have CLP Adventures in Phonics - Level B teacher's manual $2.00 AND CLP Adventures in Phonics Level C $5.00
CLP Adventures in Phonics Level C Teacher's Manual $2.00
??? Let me know. Thanks..


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

deafgoatlady,

Yes I do still have these books available. If you would like to send me your zip code I can figure out the shipping charges.

Thanks, Heather


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks.. 63028


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

updated 11/01


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

I recieved my books today so I just wanted let you know they got here okay and say Thank you.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I sent you a pm


----------

